# Congratulations Dan!



## KevininPa (Sep 10, 2011)

Congratulations to Runningwolf on his sweep at the Northeast community fair amateur wine competition.Dan got three first places, two seconds, and three thirds. 1st runner up and 2nd runner up for best of show.And to top it off Best of Show. Great job Dan.


----------



## Julie (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice going Dan, what did you enter?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 10, 2011)

Can Dan continue to enter the amateur competititons now that he is a Professional Assistant Winemaker? Great going Dan on both things and all your medals!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 10, 2011)

Great work Dan!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats

Now were YOU the only entry? Oh wait "must" be at least as he didn't get any 3rds.... 

LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

Woo hOo! Way to go Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone and as I have always said, I learned everything from this forum and the wonderful people on it.

Julie, best of show was the Country Apple. Orange Chocolate port was only 4/10 of a point behind that followed by Late harvest Vignoles.

Tom there was about 100 entries.

Grapeman they made it clear I could no longer enter this competition. IMO this is the best competyion in the area. They had five professional judges from the local wineries.


----------



## jtstar (Sep 10, 2011)

Great job Dan now how many bottles of wine did it take to bribe the judges


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2011)

Dan the Man! Way to go! Congratulations on your triumph.


----------



## Julie (Sep 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks everyone and as I have always said, I learned everything from this forum and the wonderful people on it.
> 
> Julie, best of show was the Country Apple. Orange Chocolate port was only 4/10 of a point behind that followed by Late harvest Vignoles.
> 
> ...



That doesn't surprise me, your Country Apple is exceptionally good


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats Dan, A job well done.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 10, 2011)

good job


----------



## rodo (Sep 10, 2011)

Way to go Dan!!!


----------



## Flem (Sep 10, 2011)

Atta boy, Dan!! Congratulations. I wouldn't have expected less from someone who takes this craft as serious as you do.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats, and we get to benefit from your experience and knowledge.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## almargita (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Dan , can you give us a list of which wines won what? I still have a couple bottles of your wine & want to see if any of these were award winners? My son mentioned of a upcoming wine competition in a place called Nicktown, around Indiana,Pa. I won a first place there last year for one of my wines.

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Al take a look at post #7. If you have something else just ask and I'll let you know. 

We have discussed this several times that competitions are so subjective to the judges. If your wine placed in a competition, some one will love it but not everyone. You might make a wine everyone loves, but yet it doesn't even place. I've taken a first place in one national competition that got bad reviews in another. I was talking about this with a group of fellow winemakers Friday night, they were also talking about wines they had that place extremely well in one competition and didn't place in another.


----------

